# Timeshares within reasonable driving distance to UCLA?



## TravelSFO (Jan 30, 2006)

Besides Peacock Suites (which we're not terribly thrilled about) and Dolphin in Anaheim, what other timeshares are there within reasonable (about 60+/- miles) driving distance from UCLA campus in Los Angeles?


----------



## RichM (Jan 30, 2006)

Oceanside, CA and Carlsbad, CA are about 95-100 miles from there, but not the best commute.  There are many timeshares in these towns.

Newport, Laguna and San Clemente would be closer, about 55, 65 and 75 miles, respectively.  I've seen mention of various timeshares in these towns, also.  Still not a lovely commute to UCLA, although nothing is a good drive to the "West Side" of Los Angeles.

Some other "outskirt" possibilites with timeshares: Big Bear Lake, CA would be about 110 miles (with mountain roads to ascend/descend before the yucky freeway part).  Palm Springs is about 120 miles - no mountain roads, but, again, long freeway stretches through highly congested areas.  

There may also be other cities closer that have timeshares - I'm just going by the one's I know of and have seen mentioned frequently.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 30, 2006)

Other options would be San Clemente (San Clemente Inn and San Clemente Cove), Newport (Mary-Ott) and Oxnard/Ventura (Mandalay Shores, Channel Island Shores, and Harborview).  It it were up to me. I would opt for Oxnard/Ventura.  It may be a bit easier to get to Westwood from Ventura, depending on the time of day.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 30, 2006)

If you have commute to UCLA everyday for a week. I wouldn;t stay in a timeshare. All the drives will be terrible. 
If you only have to go once or twice. I'd stay anywhere within 90 miles.


----------



## TravelSFO (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions!  Oxnard/Ventura sounds very doable.  The "Graduate" lives in Tarzana, so it would be even closer than UCLA.  We'd only be going to UCLA once for the graduation ceremony.  

The rest of the time, we want to be within reasonable distance of Tarzana to be able to meet the rest of the family on get togethers during the week.

Thanks, TUG


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 30, 2006)

Everytime I see a reference to Tarzana, I'm reminded of some Tarzan inspired  cartoon I saw one time (probably in Mad Magazine in my youth - that's why I'm so warped now as an adult).  The panel showed a line of regularly spaced trees stretching into the distance.  Vines were hanging from the branches of every tree, and there was an steady stream of apes swinging from vine to vine.

It was the Tarzana Treeway.


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 30, 2006)

TravelSFO said:
			
		

> The "Graduate" lives in Tarzana, so it would be even closer than UCLA.  We'd only be going to UCLA once for the graduation ceremony.



I would consider using Priceline and staying in hotels. You could split your time between the Tarzana area and LA, probably stay in some nice places at a reasonable price. Check out biddingfortravel.com for tips.


----------



## mtngal (Jan 30, 2006)

My first choice if you are timesharing would be Oxnard/Ventura.  Since you would only be doing graduation, it might not be so bad (which school?  The professional schools have graduation on different days).  If it is a weekend, the traffic won't be as bad as on a weekday.

Just my personal preference, but I prefer the commute northward from UCLA than south.  None of it will be great.  Another option if you like the mountains is to get a house rental in Pine Mountain Club.  It's not close to anything but is about a 90 minute commute to UCLA (PMC is about 80 miles, but half of it isn't clogged by other cars).  They used to be affordable, and the area is very pretty.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree that your best bet would be Oxnard/Ventura.  Unless you have to be in Tarzana at morning rush hour, it should be about a 40 - 50 minute trip.


----------



## TravelSFO (Jan 31, 2006)

mtngal said:
			
		

> My first choice if you are timesharing would be Oxnard/Ventura.  Since you would only be doing graduation, it might not be so bad (which school?  The professional schools have graduation on different days).  If it is a weekend, the traffic won't be as bad as on a weekday.
> 
> Just my personal preference, but I prefer the commute northward from UCLA than south.  None of it will be great.  Another option if you like the mountains is to get a house rental in Pine Mountain Club.  It's not close to anything but is about a 90 minute commute to UCLA (PMC is about 80 miles, but half of it isn't clogged by other cars).  They used to be affordable, and the area is very pretty.



Graduation from the School of Business for MBA is on a Friday ...  I believe.  Going on what husband says so that may be far from accurate.   

We're San Franciscans and all I know is I just about have a heart attack when I have to drive in L.A..... no offense.   So, not looking forward to any commute.  However, we have timeshares for a reason .. would prefer to use them rather than book hotels     But I think using Priceline is a very good idea.


----------



## funtime (Jan 31, 2006)

*Think outside the box*

This is the time to think outside of the box.  Look for a fun place in Santa Monica on Hotwire or Priceline or a suite hotel in Tarzana.  Then take the timeshare that you own and put it up for rent on Redweek or ebay.  You may come out even steven.  The commute times on the freeways would make timesharing unpleasant on this trip of yours.  Good luck from a former UCLA grad who is now in Texas.  Funtime.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm also in the SF Bay area, and I had the same question regarding timeshares within driving distance to Malibu, so I found this thread very interesting. Our nephew is graduating from Pepperdine this spring. His graduation is on a Saturday.

We have four days reserved at WorldMark Dolphin's Cove, but we will likely cancel, and stay in a hotel the night before and after the graduation.

Maria


----------



## chemteach (Feb 1, 2006)

*LA Traffic is Awful!*

I live about 10 miles east of Tarzana.  On a good day, it would take a little over an hour to get from my home to Oxnard, so a bit less from Tarzana.  If there's no traffic, it won't be bad, but the 101 (the freeway you'll be taking) is awful going from Oxnard to Tarzana between 7am and 10 am every day.  The reverse trip is really bad from around 4ish to 7pm.

Good luck.  
Edye


----------



## StanW1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Try Mandaly shores Resort www.mandalyshoresresort.com its only about a hour away from LA in Oxnard. Great beach only steps away from you door.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 25, 2006)

Peacock Suites is probably the closest.  That will take you anywhere from 40 minutes to an hour and 40 minutes each way, depending on traffic.  You can move down to Newport Coast Villas; that will add 20-40 minutes more to your commute.  The ones in lower Orange County, like Capistrano Surfside Inn, etc. will add yet another 30-40 minutes (so close to 2-3 hours each way).

The truth is, if you are going into Los Angeles on a regular basis, particularly the UCLA area, you're better off staying in West LA, Beverly Hills, or Santa Monica.  Or, if you're looking for cheap, the LAX airport hotels are not too far from UCLA.


----------

